# LibNoDave VB.Net Beispiel



## Krumnix (28 Oktober 2010)

Hallo.

Ich bin auf der Suche nach eine LibNoDave Beispiel geschrieben in
VB (.Net oder 2008).
Ich möchte das gerne hier bei uns in der Firma einsetzen, um ein paar
Tools für die Externen zu programmieren.

Wie das immer so ist, wollen die Chefs sowas wie ne "Demo-Version" sehn,
was alles möglich ist.

Gibs sowas zum Runterladen?
Google sagt mir auf den ersten 10 Seiten leider keinen Treffer dafür an....


----------



## Rainer Hönle (28 Oktober 2010)

Schau doch mal bei Jochen Kühner nach.


----------



## vierlagig (28 Oktober 2010)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Schau doch mal bei Jochen Kühner nach.



oder einfach im libnodave download die samples angucken...gibts auch was für .net (vb und c#) ...


----------



## Krumnix (28 Oktober 2010)

Bei LibNoDave sind Beispiele dabei, stimmt. Aber die laufen in der Console.
Chefs wollen sowas mit Buttons, Bildchen, etc sehn.

Ich hatte mal ein Beispiel, wo jemand auf mehreren Karteireiter Möglichkeiten
als Beispiel programmiert hat, in denen man z.b. Merker auslesen konnte,
im nächsten dann einen DB, im ersten dann die Schnittstelle wählen (TCP,Profibus, etc.)
Nur ich finde das nicht mehr bei mir auf dem Rechner und im Netz auch nicht. 
Das würde ich gerne meinem Chef mal zeigen.


----------



## StefanK (28 Oktober 2010)

*Hier is es...*

Hallo,
ich habe mir das Beispiel auch mal down-geloadet. Ich möchte allerdings noch dazu sagen, das das Beispiel nicht von mir ist!

Ich nutze Libnodave selber sehr oft mit VB.NET, einfach genial...

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Jochen Kühner (29 Oktober 2010)

*Jo..*

Also Ich hab bei mir in meiner Connection Lib ein Beispiel, das verwendet aber wie gesagt nicht nur LibNoDave sondern noch eine weitere Dll von mir, welche ein paar Funktionen der Libnodave Wrappt.

Das VB.NET Beispielprogramm ist auch sehr mager, es ist im Endefekt kein Funktionsfähiges programm, sondern nur ein Beispiel wie man eine Varaible definieren kann und wie man den Verbindungsdialog öffnet.

Aber für C-Sharp sind ein paar richtige Beispielprogramme enthalten (falls das hilft!)


----------



## Earny (29 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

das Beispiel hatte ich mal im Forum eingestellt. Es ist in der ursprünglichen Fassung aber auch nicht von mir erstellt worden (siehe Fußnote auf der S. 1 der Beschreibung).

Ich stelle heute eine erweiterte Fassung dieses VB2005-Projekts ein, zusammen mit dem zugehörigen S7-Programm und einer Beschreibung zu Libnodave für den Einsatz mit VB.Net.
Die Visualisierung kann beispielsweise mit Accontrol getestet werden.
(S7-Programm in Accontrol laden und Default-Verbindungsaufbau im VB-Projekt bestätigen.

Nochmals die Hinweise:
Mein VB2005-Projekt verwendet den alten Modul für VB6.0, der nur auf VB2005 angepasst wurde.
Ich benutze nur die libnodave.dll, keinen Wrapper. Ich findes das einfacher, außerdem kann ich jederzeit im Modul nachsehen, welche Argumente meine Funktionen oder Prozeduren benötigen.

Sollten in der Beschreibung Fehler enthalten sein, so wäre ich für Korrekturvorschläge dankbar.

Änderung am 30.10.2010, 10.35 Uhr: Ich habe am VB-Projekt einen Verweis entfernt. Damit kann dieses Projekt, zumindest auf meinem Zweitrechner, auch mit VB2010 Express geöffnet werden.

Gruß
Earny


----------



## youfyouk (16 März 2011)

Hallo Earny,

absolute Klasse, wollte mich für deine Arbeit bedanken.

Ich habe dein VB 2005 projekt in VB 2010 umgestrickt, es funktioniert.
Und übrigens finde ich es garnicht so schlimm, dass du ein Modul benutzt hast, finde ich persönlich gut, weil ich auch aus der VB6.0 Welt komme 

Habe es etwas umgeschrieben, bzw. bin auch noch gerade dabei. Ich bastele gerade an einem "Mini" OPC-Server variante, wo man sich selber durch Drag&Drop oder so in der Art seine Merker, DB's, Ein-/Ausgänge selbst definieren kann, was man beobachten/steuern möchte.

Meine Hardware: VIPA CPU 214NET
mit Patchkabel (Twisted Pair)
Test: ISO over TCP  -> OK

mit VIPA USB-MPI Adapter
Test: COM - MPI2 - 19200  -> OK
Test: COM - MPI2 - 38400  -> OK

Wenn ich das Programm fertig habe stelle ich es auch gerne zur Verfügung.

MfG
youfyouk


----------



## Veggiefant (27 Juni 2013)

Hallo Youfyouk,

auch wenn es schon länger her ist würde es mir weiterhelfen, wenn du dein Programm zur Verfügung stellen würdest. Mein Ziel ist aus dem S7-Simatic Manager Daten/Informationen aus den DBs auszulesen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Mfg

Veggiefant


----------



## youfyouk (29 Juni 2013)

Veggiefant schrieb:


> Mein Ziel ist aus dem S7-Simatic Manager Daten/Informationen aus den DBs auszulesen.



Hallo Veggiefahrt,

ich habe es leider noch nicht so geschafft wie ich gerne hätte, zeitliche Gründe...

Aber davon ab habe ich deine Frage nicht verstanden. Du willst aus dem Simatic Manager Daten/Info lesen?  

Meine Version ist mittlerweile in eine komplexe BDE-Software eingebunden. Aber die Testversion könnte ich zur Verfügung stellen.
Muss ich mal raussuchen.

MfG
youfyouk


----------



## Veggiefant (2 Juli 2013)

Hallo youfouk,

eigentlich habe dasselbe vor wie du  Ich schreibe seit einiger Zeit auch an einer komplexen BDE-Software. Zunächst habe ich die benötigten Informationen aus der Hardware-Config im Simatic Manager per VB ausgelesen. Nun brauche ich aber auch Daten aus dem SPS Code der Datenbausteine. Hier kommt Libnodave ins Spiel.

Deshalb dachte ich, dass mir dein Code für den Einstieg vielleicht weiterhelfen könnte. Eine Verbindung bekomme ich zwar hin, allerdings klappt das mit dem auslesen noch nicht ganz 

MfG
Veggiefant


----------



## Hetzer (29 Oktober 2013)

Hallo, bei mir kommt immer der fehler...   weiß jemand was man dagegen tun kann?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (30 Oktober 2013)

Wahrscheinlich versuchst du auch mit 32 Bit libnodave unter 64 Bit Windows (was ja funktioniert), aber du musst dein Projekt als x86 compielieren und nicht als AnyCpu (in den einstellungen deines Projektes kann man das ändern!)


----------



## Hetzer (30 Oktober 2013)

wo genau bei einstellungen?


----------



## Jochen Kühner (30 Oktober 2013)

Ich weiss nicht wie die bei VB heisst, aber das sollte als VB Programmierer zu finden sein..


----------



## Jochen Kühner (30 Oktober 2013)

Oder man gibt in google "vb compile anycpu" ein, switch auf bilder, und das erste zeigts schon...


----------



## w.mutter (1 November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Siemens CP5711 (kommunikationstreiber von Siemens) auch funktionieren. Speziell die Kommunikation über Profibus.

Danke


----------

